# relativer Pfad



## PollerJava (24. Okt 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab da eine spezielle Frage bzgl. Pfade im JBoss,
Mein Projekt habe ich in ein EAR- File eingepackt, das EAR- File beinhaltet ein File application.xml in dem der 

[XML]<context-root>/meinroot/</context-root>[/XML]

drinnensteht.

in einer JSP hab ich z.B.: folgenden CSS- Link stehen: 

[XML]<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="/meinroot/MeineStyleSheets.css" />[/XML]


Das funktioniert alles wunderbar.
Wenn ich jetzt im application.xml beim context- root den Pfad erweitere (das muss ich machen, da auf meinem Server mehrere Applikationen laufen und wo diese Laufen -> das ist definiert)

also nach der Erweiterung:

[XML]<context-root>/pfadzumeinerAnwendung/meinroot/</context-root>[/XML]


dann wird das StyleSheet MeineStyleSheets.css nicht mehr gefunden.
Meine Frage wäre jetzt, wie kann ich den CSS- Pfad so angeben, dass diese immer gefunden wird, also irgendwie so: 

[XML]
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="${context-root}/MeineStyleSheets.css" />[/XML]

bzw. wie da die übliche Vorgehensweise ist, wenn man das so machen will?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## AFlieger (24. Okt 2011)

wenn du aus 

[XML]<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="/meinroot/MeineStyleSheets.css" />[/XML]
das hier machst

[XML]<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="MeineStyleSheets.css" />[/XML]

sollte es funktionieren, vorausgesetzt natürlich, dass dein Stylesheet in jeder deiner Applikationen am selben Ort relativ zur context-root liegt.


----------



## PollerJava (24. Okt 2011)

Danke, funktioniert mal einwandfrei,
es ist aber leider noch dicker gekommen, 

mein Ordnerstruktur schaut so aus:


```
WebContent
     icons
     |    |-icon1.png
     OrdnerSeite1
     |    |---- ersteJSP
     |    |---- zweiteJSP
     OrdnerSeite2
     |    |---- dritteJSP
     |
     index.jsp
     header.jsp
     footer.jsp
     MeinStyleSheet.css
```

In der Index.jsp hab ich es so gemacht, dass ich einfach MeinStyleSheet.css geschrieben hab, das klappt bestens.

Jetzt ist es aber auch so, dass header.jsp einen Verweis auf icon1.png hat:
<img src="icons/icon1.png" alt="" />

Dieser Header wird z.B.: von index.jsp inkludiert, das klappt, aber auch ersteJSP inkludiert den Header und da wird das image nicht angezeigt, da das Image in OrdnerSeite1/icons vermutet wird.
Weiß jemand was ich da machen kann?

lg


----------

